# Opinions on Collegiate Saddles?



## Clementine

I just purchased a Collegiate Senior Event saddle via Ebay. It's in nearly new condition - only used a few times, because it didn't fit the person's horse. It has just some very slight wear on the outside flap from the stirrup leathers. My instructor has one just like it, I LOVE it, I rode in it for 5 years - it's always been my favorite saddle. Her's is a little too big for me - it's an 18", but the one I just bought is a 17.5", so I think it will fit me. Now I'm hoping that it will fit my leased Percheron/Paint (he's not really THAT big) cross gelding. It's only a medium tree. But the wide tree I have from his owner now is WAY too wide, and fits him horribly (I bought a half pad for it, and it's a little better). 

Anyway, interestingly, both my instructor herself, and her most advanced student, HATE that saddle. My instructor thinks it's "slippery", and my friend (her student), thinks the seat is too cushiony. But again, I love the hell out of that saddle. So, I was just wondering if anyone else agrees with me (or them!) about Collegiate saddles?


----------



## horseluver250

I looove collegiate saddles. For the price they are really nice qaulity and I find them to be the most comfortable saddles I have ridden in. I've tried other brands, but always go back to my collegiates. The seats are rather "cushiony"- thats what I like about them! I've never had one that is slippery feeling. I never tried the senior event, I don't personally like the "look" of the saddle. 
Collegiates hold their value pretty well I think. I had a collegiate growing up, bought it for $300 new. 17 years later I sold that saddle on consignment at a local tack store for $375.


----------



## gypsygirl

i have never ridden in that particular saddle, but i have a collegiate ive had for about 7 yrs and i like it well enough. my only complaint is that it is flocked with foam not wool, but i dont know if the same is true for your saddle


----------



## MIEventer

While I have never ridden in a Collegiate, I think they are very nice saddles. There is a lady at my barn who has a Collegiate Convertible ...ah..not the Diploma, but the other one...cannot remember it's name.

Anyways, very nice saddle. I like how it fits on Nelson too *that was when he was in shape* 

I almost got myself a Collegiate Convertible, but someone else offered more than what I did, so it went to the other person. I actually cried....


----------



## Tack Collector

ROTFL at "both my instructor herself, and her most advanced student hate it." Is it the older one made by Ruiz Diaz (has RD in it), and not the adjustable gullet one? I hate it. I tried every seat size of it, and there is just no booty room in it for me, lol. It's a V shaped seat, and I am a U-shaped bottom. But if it fits you, then it's great for you. All that cantle and still no place to sit is the problem I had. Seriously. It was hysterically funny. I said "this saddle will be fine, provided I never sit down." :lol:

It's a well made saddle, especially the older ones more so than the last couple of years the Miller Harness was in business. If it fits you and your horse, enjoy!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

I *LOVE* my *Collegiate Converible Senior Event Saddle*!  It's a nice balance between AP and CC (CC's don't fit me because my legs are long from hip to knee and short from knee to ankle and no matter WHAT the flap length I could not find ANYTHING that would fit me!!) 

It did seem a little slippery at first, but I conditioned it a couple times with Blackrock and now I stick to it like crazy as long as I keep up with that once every week or so (I'm also trying to darken it because I bought my brand new and want it darker!)  I think it's a great saddle, ESP for the price!


----------



## QHDragon

The collegiate senior event was my first saddle that I actually owned. I loved that saddle and wish that I had kept it as I kept it in super nice shape. I felt very secure in that saddle, loved the comfy-ness of the seat, and liked how it fit my horse at the time. 

My trainer on the other hand hated that saddle, but only because there was some slight padding on the flap that goes over the hook for the stirrups (dunno what thats called). She thought it felt awkward and uncomfortable. She also didn't like that it had a wider twist to it, but then again she is a smaller woman than I. I never really noticed the padding or the wider twist. 

To each their own though, I will always recommend a collegiate to others.


----------



## Clementine

Like I said, I really love the saddle, I have no idea why they don't like it. It's very comfortable, and I've always felt secure in it, despite the fact that the one she owns is too large for me. Also, it happened to fit most of her horses, from her skinny-chested Arab/Saddlebred cross, Simon, to her tiny Arabian, Bud, and up to her big-boned Thoroughbred, Slewboy. I'm glad to hear that I'm not alone in my love for this brand, I was beginning to second-guess my own opinions! LOL


----------



## Tack Collector

There was a Collegiate Challenge Event that was less forward, had wool flocked panels, a more u-shaped seat, and a padded skirt (over the stirrup leather.)
Rick's Heritage Saddlery - Collegiate Challenge, All Purpose


Sr. Event was foam flocked, higher & steeper sloped cantle, more v-shaped seat, and longer + more forward flap.


----------



## QHDragon

That collegiate challenge looks exactly like the one I had, padded little flap and all. Perhaps that is the one that I had, not the senior event.


----------



## HorseLove4ever

I personally love love LOVE my collegiate saddle. I beleive it is a finalist. I stumbled upon it at a local tack shop and bought it used for $450. It is my first saddle and i love it to pieces. its so comfortable, fits me perfectly, and fits every horse that i have tried it on. My mom even offered to buy me a new bevel saddle and i laughed and said no. thats how much i love this saddle


----------



## Clementine

HorseLoveForever - If it fits every horse you've tried it on, I'm willing to bet it's one of the older makes. Those things are fabulous, and you really can't put a price on them - never, and I repeat, NEVER get rid of it! 

Unfortunately, the saddle that I purchased is too narrow, so I'm selling it. After I cleaned it up and oiled it, it looked fabulous, and makes me even more sad that I have to sell it!

The outside went from looking like this...









to this!









And the underside of the flap, which used to look like this...









Now looks like this!









It gleams next to all of the other consignment saddles. Unfortunately, anyone who has been keeping up with the saddle world (i.e. previously not me), would know that since Collegiate was taken over by Weatherbeeta, the saddles are not made the same, and now have an extraordinarily narrow gullet, which makes it unlikely to fit very many horses, although I'm sure it would do fine on most Thoroughbreds.


----------



## HorseLove4ever

I promise I will never get rid of my saddle  lol


----------

